# transfert fichier pc à mac par cable rj-45



## adibouh (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je vais surement poster une requête qui a été beaucoup de fois vu et revu mais (je suis peut être l'un des francais les plus bête) je n'arrive pas à connecter mon pc salon à mon portable mac.

Je me balade sur internet depuis hier en cherchant la maniére efficace de fonctionner mais c'est impossible car les forums ne repondent jamais clairement à cette question ou alors il manque souvent des éléments principaux surement evident pour eux mais par pour le noob que je suis .

Voilà mon problème :

J'ai un pc salon sous windows xp (carte réseau et tout et tout) et un mac powerbook g3 bronze avec comme système d'exploitation mac os x panther 10.3.
Je voudrais pouvoir transférer des fichiers ( type films , mp3 etc .....) de mon pc à mon mac et de mon mac à mon pc...cela va de soit ;-) !!

Surtout je tiens à preciser que je ne cherche pas à utiliser la connexion internet de je ne sais  quel ordi pour je ne sais  quoi , je veux juste transferer des fichier avec mon cable rj-45 tout simplement en reliant les deux ordis.

J'aimerais que l'on m'explique clairement comment proceder en me donnant le plus de détail possible car c'est sa le probleme c'est jamais expliqué comme il faut ...

merci à ceux qui auront pitier de moi car la c'est plutot deprimant comme situation §§§
*merci à tous.*


----------



## DualG4 (9 Octobre 2007)

Un truc comme &#231;a par exemple? http://www.macadsl.com/dossiers/dossier.php?dossier=mac_xp


----------



## adibouh (9 Octobre 2007)

bonsoir ,
oui je pense que sa à l'air plutot pas mal je vais verifier sa ce soir et je dirais si j'ai reussi ......olalala jsuis trop mauvais !!!
merci bien l'ami !!!
cordialement


----------



## adibouh (10 Octobre 2007)

eh bien il n'y a rien à faire je ne vois pas ou est le probleme je fais exactement ce qu'il y a d'écrit mais rien n'a faire le mac me dit que la connection est impossible et d'essayer un autre url....je comprend pas pourtant je fais exactement ce qu'il y a écrit c'est vraiment bizzard.....
en tout cas merci pour le tuto il avait l'air sympatoche mais bon ..........si quequ'un se penche sur mon probleme sa serait sympa....


----------



## DualG4 (10 Octobre 2007)

Tu as quoi comme c&#226;ble? Un c&#226;ble crois&#233; ou droit?


----------



## adibouh (10 Octobre 2007)

eh bien normalement j'ai un cable croisé je pense mais comment on fais pour savoir ??
au cas ou je me trompe ???? merci


----------



## DualG4 (10 Octobre 2007)

adibouh a dit:


> eh bien normalement j'ai un cable croisé je pense mais comment on fais pour savoir ??
> au cas ou je me trompe ???? merci




http://www.pcentraide.com/index.php?showtopic=6


----------



## adibouh (10 Octobre 2007)

ah uai ba c'est ce chinois de montgallet j'lui est demandé un cable réseaux et ba il ma donner un cable réseau lol je savais pas qu'il y avait une difference .....
je crois bien que c'est un cable droit que j'ai bordel......
je sais que le cable marche pour la connection internet donc sa veut dire qu'il est droit sinon le croisé ne marcherait pas c sa ????
bon je pense que c sa le probleme en fete !!!!
merci dis moi si j'ai raison ou nan merci de ton aide tu deboite à max heureusement que tu es là !!!!!!


----------



## DualG4 (10 Octobre 2007)

En fait, c'est pas si &#233;vident que cela: certaines cartes r&#233;seaux sont capables d'utiliser aussi bien des c&#226;bles crois&#233;s que des c&#226;bles droits pour une connexion directe entre 2 machines! Mais dans le cas de tes machines, je ne peux pas te dire.

Attendons qu'un sp&#233;cialiste r&#233;seau passe par ici pour t'en dire plus.


----------



## caracole (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir
je me lance ...
Où est ce que ça bloque ?
tu arrives à "pinger" les machines ?
t'as un message d'erreur ?

si windows te dis câble non branché alors qu'il l'est c'est que t'as un problème de câble et qu'il te faut un croisé.

si tu as connectivité limité ou inexistante c'est que t'as un problème d'adresse ip


----------

